# Domain zu unrecht als befallen gekennzeichnet



## Unregistriert (28 November 2010)

Hallo.
Ich habe mehrere Domains.
Vor ein paar tagen ging ich zu WOT und gab meine Domain ein und was sah ich da? lauter negativ einträge! Meine domain soll zuerst mit Vieren und Trojanern befallen sein und es wird immer auf eine " Alarmseite " verwiesen. Kurz um...ich war sauer und Schrieb die kommentargeber und die dubiosen seiten an. Einen Tag später tat sich was aber nur in dem wege das eine andere " Alarmseite gepostet wurde.^^ Impressum fehlte auf beiden Seiten völlig und bei einer Seite ist man bestrebt den Inhaber zu benennen.^^ Meine domain wird in den Seiten nur als Schädlich gelistet ohne irgendwelche beweise! Warscheinlich soll man spenden? Die beworbene Software dort überteuert kaufen?^^ Ich weis es nicht. Aber auch hier schrieb ich eine Warnung und sofortige Löschung meiner Domain aus deren Verzeichniss.
Wieder einen tag später tauchte ein eintrag einer anderen Seite auf. Hier beschrieb man die Uhrzeit und datum und welche Vierenscanner was gefunden haben. Es wurde auch ein link gepostet zu dem was gefunden werden sollte. www.******.de/css.jpg.  Ok. Dachte ich mir. Zumal die Domain eine Weiterleitung war und so nicht exestiert.^^ Ich bat den provider um hilfe und schaute auch selbst nach mit dem ergebniss von NULL. Es war nichts auf der Zielhompage noch sonnst irgend etwas.^^ Zudem fehlt wiederum das Impressum des inhabers dieser " Alarmseite"! Mittlerweile bedienen sich auch andere " Alarmseiten " dieser info das ******.de schädlich sei und immer kommt man wenn man klickt auf völlig überteuerte Sicherheitssoftware die einem Schützen soll obwohl meine Zielseite nie befallen war oder gehackt wurde. Sie ist heute noch online...ohne Negativ kommentare u.s.w. und funktioniert einwandfrei ohne einflüsse.^^
Fall2:
In anbetracht dessen kontrollierte ich gleich eine 2te Domain die noch nie Online war. Ich hatte sie mir nur gesichert und gehalten damit mir der name nicht weg geschnappt wird. Ich ging sofort auf die suche nach meiner Domain in diesen " Alarmseiten" und siehe da? Auch sie ist gelistet.^^ Angeblicher malware befall und wo anders soll sie eine Phishing seite sein.^^ Kurz um eine Frechheit! Diese Domain war seit 6 jahren noch nie Online oder wurde als weiterleitung genutzt noch sonnst was aber trotzdem wird solch ein Schwachsinn über die Domain verbreitet. Sogar einen ling zum Fund gibt es wo es gar keinen Link geben kann!
Ich weis nicht was ich davon halten soll denn koscher kommen mir diese Machenschaften nicht mehr vor. Auch sind die negativ kommentare alle gleichen datums. kommt mir so vor als wenn sie erst als Infiziert gekennzeichnet wurde und dann von willkürlichen Usern negativ Bewertet wurden.
Was im endefekt die seitenbetreiber damit bezwecken wollen weis ich nicht kann es mir aber schon denken.^^
Was kann man unternehmen um solch dubiosen Seiten die machenschaften zu verbieten denn so wie es aussieht nehmen die nicht freiwillig meine seiten von ihren Dubiosen Internet auftritten.?


----------



## Heiko (28 November 2010)

*AW: Domain zu unrecht als befallen gekennzeichnet*

Die Idee hinter WOT ist eine gute, die Umsetzung hängt dem bisweilen etwas hinterher. Ich kenne das auch...


----------

